# Kobalt compressor help



## bslayter (Aug 10, 2021)

I have Kobalt Quiet Tech 4.3-Gallon Portable Electric Twin Stack Air Compressor ( model 3320443) that just stopped running last night. All it does now is make a humming sound. I really liked the portability of this compressor and how quiet it sounds.

I checked to see if it was tied up and found that the electric motor turns fine. Was reading it may be a capacitor causing the problem. Was looking for a parts manual but couldn't seem to locate one for this model. I am pretty handy with fixing things and was hoping to find some guidance on locating the part needed.

Update: I found the capacitor on this model. It shows it is a CCB60 2 red wires ( 250vac 80uf *±* 5% -40/70°C 50/60Hz. Trying to find the correct one to match but I am having a hard time finding the correct one to replace it. Also, the compressor has a black and white wire but the capacitor has 2 red wires that don't have any markings to identify which wire goes where. Does it matter on this capacitor? I am no electrical guy for sure.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Bryan


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a better pix please


----------



## bslayter (Aug 10, 2021)

iowagold said:


> snap a better pix please


The best I can do is this one.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is the dia and length?
does it have a stud on one end for mounting?


----------



## bslayter (Aug 10, 2021)

iowagold said:


> what is the dia and length?
> does it have a stud on one end for mounting?



No stud on the bottom with 2 wires at the top and it is not polarized. Has 3 rubber o-rings that go around it and it lays sideways under its cover.

Width 1 11/16 inches
Length 3 1/2 inches


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bryan,

It's an A/C capacitor, there is no polarity that's why there are no polarity/wire markings. You can hook it up in any combination and it will work.


----------

